# Cupcake escaped last night:(



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

Everyone kept telling me that I was worrying for nothing--from the beginning I was terrified he would be able to get out of his kiddie pool and last night after checking on him around 2am I fell asleep and woke up at 8am and he was gone! We keep the pool in my daughter's room and I tore her room apart looking for him--I knew he probably would sleep all day but was hoping he would venture out around 10:30pm(his usual playtime)I think he might be in the closet so left out his cherry water bowl--a small bowl with his cat food in it and another small bowl with a couple mealies in it and sprinkled flour all around--so far no luck  I could just kick myself! I really should have trusted my instincts. I still don't get how he got out though--he does have alot of stuff in there but nothing was pushed up against the side :? Can hedgehogs jump?


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

I hear to check the couch cushions! they can climb into small holes sometimes!! Also I know someone recently found their hedgie in the fitted sheet on the bed :shock: so you might try tearing apart the bed too...I guess keep a look out for cuddly spots in the room and around the house! You might also try putting out food and water and flower wherever your couch is in the house [living room/tv room/den]. I really hope you find cupcake soon!!! I'm sure he would love to be found too! In response to your question about jumping hedgies though, I've only seen mine jump when she hisses and pops...but I can just imagine a hedgie pole vaulting out of their cage squeeking "freedooooommm!!!" as they go over...then once they get to the other side they say "ok...now what?....i want back in!" :lol: but that was me trying to find any sort of amusement in a rather unfortunate situation. Good luck again! and keep us posted!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

My Eriza disappeared for an entire 24 hours just recently-- keep calm and have faith, you'll find her. Close all the the doors you have in the house, put out a dish with counted kibble in it in the center of each room (if you don't know what room she's in) as well as a dish of water. If it's a hardwood or tile floor, put flour around the dishes and you can see where her little footprints go. Literally DISASSEMBLE EVERYTHING. They like to find little, dark, secure places-- Eriza was between the fitted sheet and the mattress on my bed, how she climbed up there I don't know, but she did it. Make sure your AC is scaled back so she doesn't get too cold, and just keep looking and don't give up!!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Also-- Eriza didn't come out to eat or drink until an hour before I found her, that's the only reason I knew she was in that room. So just keep checking back, and keep looking.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I really wish people would quit saying open topped cages, bins and pools are escape proof just because their particular hedgehog has never escaped. Anything with an open top can be escaped from as we see by the number of escapees people post about. 

Some hedgehogs have no desire to escape so don't even try, at least not yet. Some haven't escaped yet but doesn't mean they won't decide to try at some point in time. Some will use igloos, wheels and dishes to climb to get out. 

Kiddie pools can be a bit more difficult to get out of than C&C's because of the rounded top but it must be the high sided pools that are at least 12" and no way for furniture to be moved near the side.

I hope you find her soon.


----------



## KathyTNY (Jan 21, 2011)

First let me say I pray that you find him soon.......have faith and be patient....at least it is not the dead of winter and you have to be terrified that he will freeze to death. Keep us updated.

Now, I would like to fully say AMEN to what Nancy said. I have a kiddie pool for my pogs to "play" in only.....under TOTAL supervision at all times. My little monkeys have NEVER shown any desire to climb the walls and explore, but I don't trust their devilish little souls one ounce!!!!
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 

Sometimes it takes a wake up call to teach us a good sound lesson..........when you find your MIA pog, I would recommend NEVER leaving it in the kiddie pool alone again...........now he has figured it out, that little pea brain will remmeber and do it again!
:| 

Good luck!
KathyTNY


----------



## elise5211 (Jun 2, 2011)

Turn off all the lights, tell everyone to be quiet and turn off the tv and just listen. You maybe able to hear huffing, feet walking, scratching, or something else. Do these for 20 minutes every 3 or 4 hours.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Go back to the other posts about escapes; most, I believe, talked about using food and waiting in order to catch the little one.


----------



## TikiLola (Jun 23, 2011)

We found him! Instead of being in my daughter's room like I thought--he was found under my bed! I really didn't expect him to be in there because that's where my dogs spend most of their time and one of them especially likes to hide under my bed. Oddly none of the dogs noticed. :? 

I can't tell y'all how relieved I am! and yes, it def was a wake up call--I really should have known better anyway :roll: Everyone kept telling me there was no way he'd get out and teasing me for my worry--Heck, I won't even use a c&c cage because I was worried he'd climb out (among other reasons) Seriously though, there was nothing pushed up against the edges of his pool and he's too small to just hop over the side. I have a king size bed and from now on, that pool is going to be on my bed when Cupcake has his play time.  I like to keep the light on and read most nights though, and the dogs will be there too--where as, in my daughter's room, she has the tv on, but the lights off and the only dogs that sleep with her (occasionally) are the ones that could care less about Cupcake.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

so glad you found the little one!  hoping you have an alternative setup already to put him in now that he's mastered escaping the pool, it is possible that he could have climbed it maybe? i guess we will never know!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Glad you found him!! Little sneak.


----------



## bj1998 (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank god!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Phew! So glad you found him and that the dogs didn't notice him. Crafty little man you've got!


----------

